# What's it worth??



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Without leading into this too much , some guys know my "current situation".

I'd like some opinions.
As far as "electronics" goes ~ if you had a GPS/Sonar or similar pc. of marine electronics that was _just_ one year old , what would you say a good or 'fair' selling price was???
(If you paid $500 would you sell for $250 , $300 , $200 , Etc.??)
I see some items in the F/S section that are as old as dirt & some guys think their stuff's made of gold and others' where it's old , but it gets sold dirt cheap.
I have something I may be selling and was wanting some input.
Keepin with the sayin' opinions are like k0RnH___s... I expect a wide variety of input.....
Thanks Guys!!!

FIRE AWAY!


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

IF you were looking to buy this item, you know it's a year old and you know what it cost new, 

How much would you be willing to pay for it ?

That would be a good starting point.
Rich


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I would be interested in why it is for sale, maybe it it is junk ,stolen, at any rate everything I own is for sale ,,,, my 1986 Monte must have been worth $31000 because that is what it cost to replace it..


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

If the item is a year or less old then more than likely you should figure its worth about 75% of the new cost. 

If the item is over 2 years old then more than likely you should figure its worth about 60% of the new cost.

Naturally both situations listed would be on new or like new condition items.

Hopefully this helps you out some.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

with electronics is that they are updated so often (and prices remain flat or even go down) that last years model is already obsolete. Personally, I wouldn't pay 75% of original cost for most electronics, if I could pay the extra 25% or less and get a newer, more advanced model.

It depends upon how bad you want to sell it, and how bad someone else wants to buy it (supply and demand), cosmetic appearance, and problems.

You might want to try eBay!

Steve


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I agree with Steve, your best bet is put it on eBay. Either start it at the lowest you're willing to accept or put a reserve on it. About a year ago, I put up an eTrex Vista with the b/w screen on there and got $150 out of it. Granted I paid close to twice that but I'd had it for over 2 years. I was very satistifed and you never know, you might get lucky and get a few in a bidding war over it..:lol: .


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Actually eBay is a last resort for me....I detest eBay.
:rant:
It just so happens that "last year's model" is _STILL_ a current model in production for '07 as well.
Dan + M1 has been the only ones to post and speak to my question.


> what would you say a good or 'fair' selling price was???


The rest has been nonsense or what they WOULDN'T do , for the most part.
Thanks for the replies so far..................


I figured about half of original retail - let's hear some more ideas.....
:idea: :idea:


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

Depending on what it is i would say between 70-50 % of what was paided for it lower end being if its not in new cond. say if it was 500 i would start asking 380 and move down on it till its sold or not worth selling for the price


----------



## lpgreg (Jan 2, 2006)

The rest has been nonsense or what they WOULDN'T do , for the most part.
Thanks for the replies so far..................


I figured about half or original - let's hear some more ideas.....
:idea: :idea:__________________
To call other peoples responses who were good enough to reply and state there ideas and call that nonsense tells me all I need to know about you. 50% or less is all I pay for used equipment. At 75% I would buy new. I hope this isn,t nonsense.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

lpgreg said:


> The rest has been nonsense or what they WOULDN'T do , for the most part.
> Thanks for the replies so far..................
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so glad that you can make a judgement call on a person you've NEVER met with a simple internet post!
You sir , are a special breed , I am sure!!
Thank you for your valuable input.

Your response speaks volumes about the kind of person you are , for sure !
:lol:
Who else would like to give some _good , positive input_????
:evilsmile


----------



## Natlight (Feb 6, 2004)

FishTales said:


> IF you were looking to buy this item, you know it's a year old and you know what it cost new,
> 
> How much would you be willing to pay for it ?
> 
> ...


This sounds good. Raise the price 50 to 100 bones, you can always go lower but not higher. 

If that don't work have someone else sell it on ebay for you.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

sfw1960 said:


> I figured about half of original retail - let's hear some more ideas.....
> :idea: :idea:


If it was me and I paid $500 for it a year ago, if it's in like new shape and they're still selling for around $500....I'd try to get at least $350, esp if you haven't used it much and it doesn't show signs of wear..you can always go lower. If it does show signs of use and wear, maybe $250-300 area for starters. I can understand why you don't like eBay, but another idea may be just to check out the site and see what they are going for and the condition they are in at those prices.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

swf, if ya gotta sell it (unaware of your situation) ya gotta sell it at the price someone is wiling to offer even if you get less than what you think it is worth. If that's not the case, then you can hang on to it until your get your price. Given what you said, I'd ask $350.

Good idea in an above post to go to eBay and see if any are listed and what they sold for--that will give you a good idea where to start anyhow. I've seen a lot of GPS units go for about 2/3 of the retail price at auction if they are in good shape.

This site has a large number of people that would use, and be interested in, that unit out of any I can think of. Place a "free" ad here and see what happens--you might be surprised!! Remember that you can always start high and go down in price--the opposite won't work (except in an auction).

I know this is not a specific price, but it is worth what ever someone is willing to pay for it or how bad they want it. Personally, *I* rarely buy used electronics, but that's just me.

Steve


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

M1 , Steve , Dan ~
Thanks for the input....
I was just on the phone with my best friend and it appears that he wants it.
I told him $350 and he was quick to lurch...
:lol:

I do NOT need to sell it , but it appears I may be getting a newer unit with _more_ functiontality (more details later)......
(I've seen Navionics Chips go for way MORE than half price and that's just silly IMHO)
I also rarely buy used myself also. I looked on eBay and there were only new units listed - I may do an iNet search for used units , just to see - but there is an old saying:
"Nothin' ain't worth nothin' , 'til somebody wants it"
:evilsmile


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

glad you sold it. Shudda asked $400!:evil: 

Steve


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Oh it's FAR from SOLD Steve!
:lol: :lol: :lol:
It's surely pending the 'bosses' approval!!
(His Wife)
:yikes: :yikes: :yikes:

Maybe I'll ask him if his Wife will pay $400....
LMAO
:evilsmile


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

There ya go.............:idea: tell her it was $400, and you knocked $50 off for him because he has such a lovely and understanding wife! :idea:


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Glad to hear that you sold it and did well also. Here's a couple of sites I've bought GPS' in the past from, both have good prices and service...out of the 5 I've from the two, I've had no problems whatsoever and Dave's Marina was great when I bought one for my dad and I accidently ordered the wrong one. He took it back and waived the restocking fee:

http://www.gpsonsale.com/

http://www.davesmarineelectronics.com/index.asp

Good luck!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Why don't you donate it to someone who could use it?? I know a couple guys... or one anyway!! ME!!! Write it off on your taxes as a "charitable" contribution.


There, how's that for nonsense??


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Always stirrin' th' pot...
LOL
I ain't made up my feeble mind fer sure yet - anyhoo....
Cripes , Timdog's boat's the same size as mine (albeit rigged a WHOLE LOT better) and he's got THREE machines , 2-Sonar , 1-GPS - ....two trolling motors ...and I might get a bow mount .....
:evilsmile
three's a charm !
:fish2:


----------

